# Darn Winds and Rain!



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just venting. We are on our way outside to fix up everything that got messed up last night when we were having a heavy rain and wind storm. On the positive side, all my tombstones stayed in place! I guess it's all part of the fun of haunting.:devil:


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wish we could get some rain.The winds I am soooooo tired of everyday I have to fix something.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We had some dreadful winds yesterday. We wanted to set up our inflatable haunted castle for the tv news interview but it was just too windy to even attempt.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I spent this afternoon resetting tombstones, hangman's tree and dead trees in the cemetary from thursday's storms.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I've lost a tombstone cuz of the wind and my fence came down completely. We've had wind and rain like crazy lately. Let's all keep our fingers crossed for no wind and no rain (and for some of us - no ice/snow or freezing temps) on our very special night!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Lagrousome has crossed her fingers, her toes, her legs, her arms and any other body part than can be crossed!! (which these days at my age ain't the easiest thing in the world!) lol


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Scary Godmother said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just venting. We are on our way outside to fix up everything that got messed up last night when we were having a heavy rain and wind storm. On the positive side, all my tombstones stayed in place! I guess it's all part of the fun of haunting.:devil:


What part of MA are you in? I had a branch crush a tombstone on me Friday night thanks to the storm. Fixing it as we speak. Gotta love gorilla glue.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I really have to say im so feed up with the rain and wind. I havnt had damage yet(knock on wood)but makes for issues setting up. Quess it's all part of the fun.
Im starting to learn u need time for repairs and such the last week before....lol.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm here in orange county, ca and the santa anas winds compounded with now 12 different fires are making everything miserable! Hopefully it will all clear out soon.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

My giant spider was blown off the roof and I found it in a million pieces (five actually) on the brick walkway. Spent some time today mending him. But he wont go back up until the Santa Ana winds die down.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Zombie-F said:


> What part of MA are you in? I had a branch crush a tombstone on me Friday night thanks to the storm. Fixing it as we speak. Gotta love gorilla glue.


Hi Zombie-F,

Sorry I took so long to notice that you asked a question and get back to you! I am in Attleboro, MA., what about you? Today we are having the biggest winds that we have had in a long time. While I was home for lunch a branch came crashing down and broke the light bulb in one of my green spotlights! What a pain that is going to be, the only thing left in the socket is some jagged glass and wires. Good old mother nature!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

For the past few years we've been fighting mother nature, who has seen to it that the minute it gets close enough to Halloween to finish setting up the display, she blows it over. We haven't had much rain yet, although we are due for some tonight and Saturday, but the wind has been pretty strong; too strong to set up the back yard. Best we can do is keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best. Long range forecast here is for sunny and 58 degrees on Tuesday, our first night open and sunny and 63 on Halloween. Let's hope they get it right! Keep your chin up.....we're all feeling your frustration.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Here in CT the winds are bad right now. Rain is coming. Worst part is they're predicting rain on Saturday, the night of our party. Grrr! Our house isn't real big, so a lot of people mingle outside. Wind I can deal with, but who wants to stand in the rain. Luckily, my wife's step father is loaning us a 20x20 tent (like the circus style) so at least there'll be some shelter. I love Halloween like the rest of everybody here, but I hate October weather, it's so unpredictable.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

yup.........fed up with the rain! Guess i'll have to go feel like a drowned rat out there tonight.


----------

